# Do you wear scrubs at your job?



## DocBrown

I found this awesome website with a ton of animal prints for scrubs!

Figured the animal lovers on this board would appreciate it!

http://www.animalkingdomscrubs.com/

Click on "Scrub Tops" in the lefthand corner, then lick on the "Gallery" tab.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Those are way cute...but I don't wear scrubs


----------



## Barb E

I don't wear 'em for my job but they make GREAT pajamas!!!!!


----------



## javaluuver

Great site - I do wear scrubs - On Friday's we're allowed to wear our own scrubs - as long as they are neat & clean and appropriate designs LoL ... but I have searched high and low for a GSD scrub top that was nice - I found one once on ebay, but it was UGLY! super ugly LoL ... if anyone ever sees material or scrubs with good looking GSDs on it, please please pm me! lol


----------



## csaiz

I always wear scrubs for training









The pockes are perfect for cookies, the fabric is comfy, and I always find some at Goodwill or another thrift store for real cheap.

Last top I bought (real cute with dogs on it) was $2.00


----------



## JenM66

Yup - receptionist/tech at vet office (scrub tops and jeans). When I worked in a children's hospital doing developmental therapy in the NICU I wore scrubs and when I did home therapy for infants and toddlers with special needs I wore scrubs. They are so COMFY!


----------



## kelso

i don't work with animals for work, but get to wear scrubs sometimes when in the ER, OR or ICU. I love love the months I get to wear them, so easy to get dressed and do laundry!!!














Those are cute in the link! we usually have to wear the hospital boring scrubs though, but they are comfy


----------



## scannergirl

I wear them- thanks for the link!!!!
The one drawback to wearing scrubs is that those pounds can more easily creep on unnoticed!


----------



## SimplySleepie

I don't get to wear scrubs to work, just wish I did!! It'd be so much better than my tacky "waiter" outfit that I wear at the bank..









Kris


----------



## Chicagocanine

Thanks for the link! I am going to be working at a new vet's office soon. I don't know yet about the "dress code" though. Training is next week...


----------

